# Back Saver



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I used the search feature and found some related info, but not the strong opinions I'm looking for, so...

I've been fishing out of my current skiff for 20+ years and my current seat setup (see below) has been fine during most of that time. 










However, I'm dealing with lower back issues that freeze me up like a popsicle, and I know it's related to the lack of a backrest of some sort. I'm sure some of the more "seasoned" anglers in here can relate...and you young bucks will eventually. So I'm soliciting thoughts re: the best back-saving seating setup for a skiff like mine that can be mounted atop the long hatch under the current cushion. I want the option of seating for three, but I'm open to only seating two behind the console and coming up with an alternative for the third guy -- maybe a cooler seat. But the primary concern is the pilot and his brittle back.

I'm considering single seats (Tempress) like those my buddy has on his Hewes...










Or a bench seat like this one...










I have two buddies that own metal shops so I can have pretty much anything fabricated...but an off-the shelf option would be fine, too. I'm seeking opinions and advice re: which approach is best appreciated, and why -- especially from folks who have come up with a useful solution to the same problem.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Under pressure from my wife, who was convinced our 5-year-old would roll out the back, I had a bench-style backrest fabricated for my last boat to the tune of $600 or so. The only times I ever used it were when both she and the kid were in the boat. It didn't add much, if any, comfort for me, and it was in the way of everything. Now, maybe it was positioned wrong or something, but either way, I wouldn't do it again.

My dad has a bad back, and I'm now thinking of adding at least one swivel-type seat (for him) to my 17T. I've been looking around for ways to minimize weight, and found these, which at least look like they would fit the bill. http://www.millenniummarine.com/pro-m-series/

I've never seen one in person though. Hoping maybe somebody here owns them or has sat in one.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Unconventional but makes a lot of sense....Go to a store and try some fishing kayak seats. Concern for comfort support movement and durability in design is unsurpassed....people gotta be able to sit in them all day. Strategically Mount a couple pad eyes and you can clip it in and out as needed. The native wedge seat feels like a lazy boy.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I've noticed that now that I'm getting a little more mileage on my legs and back, climbing the poling platform from the sides isn't quite as easy as it used to be. So my next skiff will have a backrest with a step up to the platform. Just a thought...


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

The tempress seat is good, even better when you put a spring on it.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Haha, I had the exact same experience as zthomas. I leave mine hanging in the garage 90 percent of the time. With that said, the ideal setup would be a back rest that folds down from the poling platform. Those don't get in the way and are very convenient. The other thought I would mention is that with backrests (I've had them on three different boats), they often don't give you the back support you need. With the way the helm is positioned it's hard to lean back against a back rest and operate the boat while under way. If you're going to go that route, make sure it is positioned perfectly for you. I want to hear more about the Tempress seats as I am thinking of adding those myself.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

20170307_211746




__
Financekid1


__
Mar 17, 2017











  








20170307_211746




__
Financekid1


__
Mar 17, 2017











  








20170307_211746




__
Financekid1


__
Mar 17, 2017











  








20170307_211746




__
Financekid1


__
Mar 17, 2017







I have 3 tempress seats that i have attached to yetis as lodge seating. These chairs are awesome! The cushions are very comfortable. I bought the quick release mounts so i can take them off easily!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice. How did you attach them?


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

View attachment 7724


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

zthomas said:


> Nice. How did you attach them?


I used 4"x 1/4" stainless hex head bolts with a 1/4" aluminum backing plate underneath with a washer and lock nut. There is no way that thing is pulling through. The cooler lid would rip off before the bolts pulled through. I use a 35 yeti for when I have one passenger and a 65 yeti for when I have two.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

With a plate like this? Sorry -- never mounted a boat seat before and been trying to figure out all the different options.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I used this...https://tempress.com/store/#!/Quick-Disconnect-Mounting-Kit-White/p/1527590/category=442174 and then went to a local trailer manufacturer and had a 2 6"x7" aluminum pieces cut that I mounted to the underside for backing.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I love the fold down back rest/step on my HB Professional. Just as pete_paschall and wind blows suggested, very convenient and an aid to getting up onto- and down from the poling platform.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Some great ideas, thank you. I'll skip the backrest idea and look into the Tempress, kayak and Millennium seats.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

When I built my casting platform I put a socket for a seat on the platform. Gives me a place to sit when my back acts up. At 69 it acts up a lot! Seat has saved many a day. A seat in back would be nice too.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

...Oh, I thought you said "back shaver"


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

shallowfish1 said:


> Some great ideas, thank you. I'll skip the backrest idea and look into the Tempress, kayak and Millennium seats.


The Tempress ProBax is what you want.


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

The Tempress seats look great. If I go with their top of the line version it'd look like I mounted a Barcalounger on my skiff.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

shallowfish1 said:


> ...it'd look like I mounted a Barcalounger on my skiff.


Always an option, although it might hurt your draft a bit.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

We are now making seats with Tempress using my art, check them out.

View attachment 7874
View attachment 7875


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

That's awesome. Is it a particular Tempress model, or any model?


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

paint it black said:


> We are now making seats with Tempress using my art, check them out.
> 
> View attachment 7874
> View attachment 7875


PIB,

I need one of these for my Cayo yeti seat! How can I get one?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

paint it black said:


> We are now making seats with Tempress using my art, check them out.
> 
> View attachment 7874
> View attachment 7875


Don't be eyeballin' me redfish!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

zthomas said:


> That's awesome. Is it a particular Tempress model, or any model?


We have done two models. We were originally launching them at Gander Mountain, but they filed for bankruptcy the day before we were going to ship out the order. So we are going to figure out how we will bring them to market. Maybe through the Tempress website or mine, and possibly another big box retailer.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Financekid1 said:


> PIB,
> 
> I need one of these for my Cayo yeti seat! How can I get one?


We currently have on the market my Yeti kits also manufactured by Tempress. You can get them throughout Texas and Florida at select Yeti dealers. Off the top of my head in SWFL, Sunshine Ace Hardware carries them. If you're in texas, try Austin Canoe and Kayak, or Roy's. There are various shops throughout both states that sell them.

You can also order online from ACK and get it rather quickly.

http://www.austinkayak.com/products...5-Artist-Series-Cushion-and-Wrap-Estrada.html

As for the seats I posted earlier, those will be made available soon.


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

paint it black said:


> We currently have on the market my Yeti kits also manufactured by Tempress. You can get them throughout Texas and Florida at select Yeti dealers. Off the top of my head in SWFL, Sunshine Ace Hardware carries them. If you're in texas, try Austin Canoe and Kayak, or Roy's. There are various shops throughout both states that sell them.
> 
> You can also order online from ACK and get it rather quickly.
> 
> ...


Pib,

I have a tempress mounted on top my yeti, so i need the tempress seat cushion. Will you let me know when they are available?


----------

